# People that Like Zombies



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Well not like Zombies, because who can really like Zombies.....

If you like The Walking Dead, you might like this, work friend told me about this, and its a pretty interested blog/fictional story about the day in the life of a person that is in a Zombie Apocalypse. Just click on "Start Here" and it goes from the beginning.....

Let me know if anyone reads it and enjoys it....

I have zero affiliation with the site just trying to spread the word.

Adrian's Undead Diary Journal Home


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks interesting. Though it could use a little less profanities.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the Walking Dead TV series and I watched all of them so far. You know December 21, 2012 is supposed to be the end and maybe some killer virus would all turn everybody into Zombies!:lol:


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a comic that goes nicely with that site:

How Everything Goes to Hell During a Zombie Apocalypse - The Oatmeal


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

thats my fav tv show walking dead i tell ya tv sure has come a long way i remember when happy days was pushing the envelope lol


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good read. Thanks for the link


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Elle said:


> Here's a comic that goes nicely with that site:
> 
> How Everything Goes to Hell During a Zombie Apocalypse - The Oatmeal


awesome find!!! i love the artwork!!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

pretty cool. been reading it all afternoon.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> pretty cool. been reading it all afternoon.


Glad you like it


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been reading it off and on for the past couple days and the last few nights I've been having zombie dreams,  Haha maybe I should stop reading it before bed... 
Ha,


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

It is pretty interesting, I enjoy finding new things like this and passing the word around the people


----------

